# Hintertretbare Schutzbereiche



## clumsi (19 April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

im Anhang mal ein Beispiel einer Anlage mit Schutzzaun. Durch die blauen Sichthindernisse kann man von den Türen aus (wo auch die Quittierung ist) jeweils nur bis zur gelben Linie blicken. Wenn sich Personen hinter die gelbe Linie bewegen, sind sie nur von der anderen Tür sichtbar.




Zu Verhinderung der versehentlichen "Einquittierung" habe ich mir überlegt, entlang der gelben Sichtlinie Lichtschranken oder ein Lichtvorhang aufzustellen. Programmtechnisch würde es dann so aussehen:


Normal muss nur die Tür quittiert werden, die auch geöffnet wurde. 
Wurde jedoch die Lichtschranke/Lichtvorhang unterbrochen müssen beide Türen quittiert werden. 
Wenn bei einer quittierten Tür (Der Bediener geht gerade zur zweiten, um zu quittieren) wieder die Lichtschranke unterbrochen ist, müssen wieder beide Türen erneut quittiert werden. 

Haltet ihr diese Lösung generell für praktikabel und ausreichend, um das versehentliche und unbewusste "Einquittieren" von Personen zu verhindern?


Für die Lichtschranke/Lichtgitter ist sicherlich kein Finger- oder Handschutz (Auflösung) erforderlich. PILZ bspw. unterscheidet neben diesen beiden Klassen auch Körperschutz mit 170 mm und 300 mm. Ist eine solche Auflösung ausreichend, oder reichen evtl. sogar 4 einzelne Sicherheitslichtschranken aus?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps?

Viele Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 April 2021)

Hallo,
was ist denn das in dem blauen Bereich ? Ein Roboter ?
Es gibt ja auch die Option, die beiden Teilbereiche mit einem Flächenscanner (einer rechts von Tür 1 und einer links von Tür 2) zu überwachen. Das ist allerdings sicherlich teurer als dein Lichtvorhang.
4 einzelne sichere Einweg-LS sind wahrscheinlich nicht preisgünstiger als ein LV - brauchst du denn da 4 Stück ?
Die Umsetzung des Sicherheits-Teilbereich-Wechsels hinsichtlich der Quittierung und eines darauf folgenden Bereichswechsel schätze ich softwaremäßig nicht so trivial ein wie es sich zunächst anhört.
Hast du mal über einen Spiegel in der oberen rechten Ecke deines Schutzbereichs nachgedacht ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (19 April 2021)

Es gibt Sicherheitsschlösser die man in die offene Stellung mit Vorhängeschloss aufzusetzen kann.
Das wäre mMn. genügend wenn den Zugang nur selten passieren muss.

Das mit einen Spiegel gefällt mir nicht.
Wenn man auf die Skizze schaut gibt es ein bereich unten Links der schwierig zu decken ist von nur einen Spiegel sichtbar von Tür 2 sein soll.


----------



## clumsi (19 April 2021)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ein Spiegel sollte nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden. Auch ein Flächenscanner aus Kostengründen, wenn es auch ohne geht, nicht.

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum es softwaretechnisch schwierig ist? Ich hätte es so gemacht, dass mit steigender Flanke des Türbausteines eine Bereichsfreigabe gesetzt wird (RS-Baustein). Lichtschranke liegt am Reset-Eingang. Sobald also die Lichtschranke unterbrochen wird, verlieren beide Türbausteine (bzw. die dahinter geschalteten RS-Bausteine) die Freigabe. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? 

Es müssen keine 4 Lichtschranken sein. Es reicht auch ein Vorhang. Mir war nur nicht klar, wie groß der Abstand (Auflösung) sein darf. Es muss ja nur das Übertreten des Bereiches sicher erkannt werden.

Sicherheitsschlösser etc. sind leider auch nicht praktikabel, da man eigentlich ständig rein und raus muss. Anlage läuft für 5 min bis zu 2 Stunden. Dann muss man spätestens rein zum Werkzeugwechsel, etc.

VG,
clumsi


----------



## MFreiberger (19 April 2021)

Moin clumsi,

im Prinzip gibt es hier das gleiche Problem, wie bei den Gassen von Regalbediengeräten.

Deshalb ist in der C-Norm für Regalbediengeräte auch ein Schlüsselkonzept beschrieben, welches genau dieses Problem angreift.

Bei dem Schlüsselkonzept gibt es für die Anlage nur einen Schlüssel, der nur diese Maschine einschalten kann und nur die Türen zu dieser Maschine entsperren kann. Alternativ können es auch zwei Schlüssel sein, die z.B. durch einen Metallring miteinander verbunden sind, der verschweißt wurde.

In diesem Konzept gibt es eine Lücke, was die technischen Maßnahmen angeht: wenn sich mehrere Personen in dem Maschinenbereich befinden und nicht alle wieder herausgekommen sind, könnte derjenige, der den Schlüssel mitführt, ohne weitere Abfrage einschalten.
Allerdings ist dies ein akzeptiertes Restrisiko, das viele Jahre der Normaktualisierung und viele TÜV-Prüfungen überstanden hat.

Also ich halte das Schlüsselkonzept für die praktikabelste und günstigste Lösung.

VG

MFreiberger



EDIT:


clumsi schrieb:


> Sicherheitsschlösser etc. sind leider auch nicht praktikabel, da man  eigentlich ständig rein und raus muss. Anlage läuft für 5 min bis zu 2  Stunden. Dann muss man spätestens rein zum Werkzeugwechsel, etc.



upps. Das hatte ich überlesen.


Also ich tendiere auch zu Larry Laffers Vorschlag mit den Flächenscannern. Denn einzelne Strahlen sind tricky. Möglicherweise deckt man irgend einen Bereich nicht richtig ab.


----------



## Nais (19 April 2021)

Was ist mit der "Holzhammer"- Lösung ?

An die Stelle wo Du das zusätzlich Lichtgitter einbauen willst, könnte man doch auch die Sicherheitsbereiche per Schutzzaun trennen?

Alternativ wäre sicher auch das Lichtgitter denkbar. Ich würde das Sicherheitsprogramm jedoch nicht mit RS- Flipflops bauen, sondern 
das Lichtgitter mehrfach mit verschiedenen Quittiereingängen im Programm verwenden, welche parallel der jeweiligen Schutztürquittierung
zugeordnet sind....


----------



## hirngabel (19 April 2021)

Ich zitiere hier mal die C Normen für Verpackungsmaschinen und Roboter, es gibt aber bestimmt auch noch weitere Normen zu diesem Thema.


DIN EN 415-10

5.16.2.3 Maßnahmen gegen ein Anlaufen der Maschine bei Anwesenheit einer Bedienperson im Gefährdungsbereich

Eines oder eine Kombination der folgenden Verfahren ist anzuwenden, um ein Anlaufen der Maschine bei Anwesenheit einer Bedienperson im Gefährdungsbereichzu verhindern:

a) eine oder mehrere Schutzeinrichtung(en) oder Anwesenheitsmelder für die durchgehende Überwachung des Gefährdungsbereiches, welche Rücksetzung und Wiederanlauf der Maschine verhindern, sobald eine Person im Gefährdungsbereich erkannt wird. DerartigeEinrichtungen umfassen:
1) aktive opto-elektronische Schutzeinrichtungen (AOPD) nach CLC/TS61496-2;
2) eine aktive opto-elektronische, diffuse Reflektion nutzende Schutzeinrichtung (AOPDDR) nach CLC/TS61496-3;DIN EN 415-10:2014-07 
EN 415-10:2014(D)693)druckempfindliche Schaltmatten oder -platten nach ENISO13856-1.
Derartige Einrichtungen dürfen jedoch nur dann allein eingesetzt werden, wennfestgestellt worden ist, dass keinerlei tote Winkel oder Sichtfelder innerhalb des Gefährdungsbereiches vorliegen, in denen eine Bedienperson für diese Einrichtungen nicht erkennbar ist. 

b) zwei oder mehr Schaltknöpfe, die so angeordnet sind, dass die Bedienpersonbei der Bewegung zwischen zwei Freigabetasten oder Rückstellschaltern den gesamten Gefährdungsbereich einsehen kann. Eine oder mehrere Freigabetasten dürfen innerhalb des Gefährdungsbereiches angebracht werden, um sicherzustellen, dass die Bedienperson bestimmteTeile des Gefährdungsbereiches eingesehen hat; der abschließend zu betätigende Rückstellschalter muss jedoch auf dem Hauptsteuer-pult so angebracht sein, dass er von innerhalb des Gefährdungsbereiches nicht betätigt werden kann. Diese Funktion mussinnerhalbeiner begrenzten Zeitdauer ausgeführt werden, bevor die sicherheits-bezogenen Teile der Steuerung einem separaten Befehl zum Wiederanlaufen zustimmen;
c) eine Verriegelungseinrichtung in Verbindung mit einer verriegelten beweglichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungfür den Zugang von Personal, die mit einem Schlüssel für die Bedienperson ausgestattet ist, den diese in den Gefährdungsbereich mitführt, wobei Rücksetzung und Wiederanlauf der Maschine verhindert werden, während die Bedienperson den Schlüssel hat. Die einzigeMöglichkeit für den Zutritt zum Gefährdungsbereich muss durch eine Tür erfolgen, die durch ein System mit gefangenem Schlüssel geschützt ist



EN ISO 10218-2:2011

Es muss eine Wiederanlaufsperrevorgesehen werden, die den automatischen Wiederanlauf von gefährdendem Betriebverhindert, entweder nach:

a)demAuslösen einer Schutzfunktion;
b)einemWechsel der Betriebsart der Zelle.

Das Personal mussgegen einen Startund einen Wiederanlaufder Roboterzelle geschützt sein, wenn es sichinnerhalb des geschützten Bereichs nach ISO14118befindet.Bedienelemente für Start und Wiederanlauf müssen manuell betätigt werden undsich außerhalb des geschützten Bereichs befinden. Sie dürfen nicht von innerhalb des geschützten Bereichs aktiviert werdenkönnen. Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss jeden der folgenden Punkteerfüllen:
- Siemuss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät im sicherheitsbezogenen Steuerungssystemvorgesehen werden.
- Siedarf nur möglich sein,wenn alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und Schutzeinrichtungen wirksam sind.
- Siedarf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituationen einleiten.
- Siemuss durch eine beabsichtigte Handlung erfolgen. Siemuss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen.
- Siedarf nur durch das Loslassen des Bedienelements aus dessen betätigter (Ein)Position erfolgen. 
DieBedienperson muss von jeder Steuerungsposition aus sicherstellen können, dass sich niemand im geschützten Bereich befindet. Die Bedienelementefür Start und Rückstellung sollten so platziert sein, dass sie klare und ungehinderte Sicht in den geschützten Bereich ermöglichen.Ist dies nicht praktikabel, muss eine Anwesenheitserkennung vorgesehenwerden, um Bediener innerhalb des gesamten geschützten Bereichs zu erkennen

5.6.3.4.3 Isteine Anwesenheitserkennung nichtpraktikabel, muss der unerwartete Anlauf durch dasVorsehen anderer Schutzmaßnahmen verhindert sein. Diese Schutzmaßnahmen können umfassen:
a)mehrereMöglichkeiten zur Trennung und Sperrung der gefährdenden Ausrüstung, die sich innerhalb des geschützten Bereichs befindet;
b)Maßnahmenzum Sperren einertrennenden Schutzeinrichtung (Tor) im geöffneten Zustand;
c)zusätzlichezeitlich begrenzte Rückstellungseinrichtungen, die sich innerhalb des geschützten Bereichs befinden. 

Fallsdies nicht möglich ist, muss ein dem Start vorausgehendes audio-visuellesWarnsignal vorgesehen werden,das
- von der Position innerhalb des geschützten Bereichsin ausreichendem Maß seh-und hörbar ist und
- miteiner Verzögerungsdauer vor dem Start ausgestattet ist, die ausreichend sein muss, um den Bedienpersonen das Verlassendes geschützten Bereichs zu ermöglichen.

Leichterkennbare und leicht zugängliche Not-Halt-Einrichtungenmüssen in ausreichender Anzahl innerhalbdes geschützten Bereichs angeordnet sein, um deren Betätigungwährend der Verzögerung vor dem Start zuermöglichen.


----------



## stevenn (20 April 2021)

clumsi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> im Anhang mal ein Beispiel einer Anlage mit Schutzzaun. Durch die blauen Sichthindernisse kann man von den Türen aus (wo auch die Quittierung ist) jeweils nur bis zur gelben Linie blicken. Wenn sich Personen hinter die gelbe Linie bewegen, sind sie nur von der anderen Tür sichtbar.
> 
> ...



wenn du den Punkt, "wenn beide Türen geöffnet wurden, müssen auch beide quittiert werden", geht das meiner Meinung nach
ich würde aber definitiv einen Spiegel anbringen.


----------

